# SBX - Spreedbox Holdings



## System (15 October 2017)

Spreedbox offers a technology solution to secure cloud, data and communication over the Internet providing privacy and security to voice, video, conferencing, instant messaging, and file sharing.

Among highly-secure state-of-the-art encryption methods Spreedbox device is capable of cutting-edge post-quantum encryption (PQCRYPTO).

It is anticipated that SBX will list on the ASX during December 2017.

https://spreedbox.biz


----------

